# Yellow homer babys hatched



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

My yellow cock and yellow grizzle hen eggs hatched 7 days ago, they have light colored beaks and very little fuzz, the feathers are starting to come out, one looks kind of dark cant tell what color but they dont look yellow, oh well try again, I will let them go another round and put him with my yellow check hen and try that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they aren't yellow, then that means she was cheating on him with someone else  Unless he is split for blue (or brown, I suppose, in which you'd get khaki), in which you would get silvers (dilute blue). And they would be hens


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

You have any pics I can tell you from a pic if they are gonna be yellows or not. What strain are your yellows and do they have any kind of race records? My family of yellows that win races are mostly Janssen. Well the yellows have never won but they've bred me winners the babies that come out light BC's win especially at 300 miles. My ITFA winner from last season is a Red but his Grandmother is a Yellow.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If they aren't yellow, then that means she was cheating on him with someone else  Unless he is split for blue (or brown, I suppose, in which you'd get khaki), in which you would get silvers (dilute blue). And they would be hens


She cant cheat on him they are in an individual pen, I will post some pics tomorrow and see what you think.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

/


Pigeon0446 said:


> You have any pics I can tell you from a pic if they are gonna be yellows or not. What strain are your yellows and do they have any kind of race records? My family of yellows that win races are mostly Janssen. Well the yellows have never won but they've bred me winners the babies that come out light BC's win especially at 300 miles. My ITFA winner from last season is a Red but his Grandmother is a Yellow.


The cock is a Trenton, Both hens are from Speed Factory Loft, One hen is Houben/ Desmet Matthys. The other is Desmet Mattthys/ Janssen


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

From your original discription of them having light colored beaks and very little fuzz makes me think that they are most likely yellows.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> From your original discription of them having light colored beaks and very little fuzz makes me think that they are most likely yellows.


Thats what I was thinking but the wings and down the back looks dark. I will get some pics up after work tomorrow.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are these recessive yellow?

They will be dilute, regardless, which is why the down is short


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The lighter of the two young will be a yellow grizzle and will look more white then yellow my guess is it may be the cock. The darker of the two will also be a yellow and will be the hen. I would sure like to see a picture of the Trenton cock as many of the yellow Trentons are in fact RECESSIVE RED/YELLOW. I wish that when people ask a color question about the young of a pair .that they would post a picture of the parents, as this helps us in answering the color question*GEORGE


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yellow grizzle hen*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yellow Cock*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The cock is recessive yellow, but the hen looks like ash-yellow grizzle. One of those babies definitely looks more blue (silver in this case). I guess we'll see when they feather out!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Roller mike said:


>


That is a beautiful bird, love that color!


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice looking yellows!


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I also have a yellow check hen, I will put pics of her up tomorrow


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds and cute babies


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't think they are yellow Pics to follow


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Color????????????


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The lighter one looks like dilute blue (silver), about the darker, no idea, may be yellow bar


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The sire of the hen was a red check with the yellow gene, the dam was a silver grizzle, I don't know about the cock no ped. on him. The sire of my yellow check hen was a red check and the dam was blue check. Should I let this pair go another round or try him on the check hen?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The parents of the hens aren't going to make a difference. It's the cockbird. But we already know what basic colors he is carrying. He is recessive yellow, but underneath that, he is an ash-yellow bird carrying blue.
The hen is just a typical ash-yellow grizzle.

The only way you're going to get recessive yellows like the dad, is if the hen is carrying recessive red (either hidden or showing). But if it is just ash-yellow birds you want to make, then you need a pure ash-yellow cockbird, not carrying blue or brown.

And I agree, you have an ash-yellow and silver baby. The yellow looks like it might be a bar, or grizzled. The silver is grizzled.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very handsome babies and parents! I am totally clueless as to the genetics stuff, so listen to our knowledgeable members in that regard!

Terry


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree those are going to be some great looking birds once they finish growing up and molt out into adults someday , would love to see them then .


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The parents of the hens aren't going to make a difference. It's the cockbird. But we already know what basic colors he is carrying. He is recessive yellow, but underneath that, he is an ash-yellow bird carrying blue.
> The hen is just a typical ash-yellow grizzle.
> 
> The only way you're going to get recessive yellows like the dad, is if the hen is carrying recessive red (either hidden or showing). But if it is just ash-yellow birds you want to make, then you need a pure ash-yellow cockbird, not carrying blue or brown.
> ...


She is good


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Not silver, What color is it????*


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If it isn't silver, then perhaps brown? But it looks a LOT like silver to me.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The body is kind of gray and the bars are dark gray not red. The head looks like maybe white


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I think MoE may be meaning a true silver, not a red bar/mealy whatever all of us racers call them, lol.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

The light colored one is showing some yellow now, Looks like grizzle like you said.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt Bell said:


> I think MoE may be meaning a true silver, not a red bar/mealy whatever all of us racers call them, lol.


Oh, so true silver is light gray?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

One is some type of yellow and the other looks like some type of dun to me. Something like the guy in the back of this pic.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> One is some type of yellow and the other looks like some type of dun to me. Something like the guy in the back of this pic.


I have the same exact bird as that dun colored one...nice looking birds you got


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Here she is, they look identical


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

*Gray bar splash???????????*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Roller mike said:


> The light colored one is showing some yellow now, Looks like grizzle like you said.


Yes, true silver is dilute blue.

Edit: Whoops, I accidentally quoted the wrong one. But oh well


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey this is sorta old, but any recent pics of these two???


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd make it a gray/graphite


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

swagg said:


> Hey this is sorta old, but any recent pics of these two???


I will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

beautiful youngsters, cant believe how grown up they are already what do you think the sexes of them are?


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

PigeonX said:


> beautiful youngsters, cant believe how grown up they are already what do you think the sexes of them are?


Not sure on the sexes, have to wait until they are older, the parents are on round 2 they look to both be yellow.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great looking young birds !!


----------



## gslofts (May 21, 2012)

Do you have any of them yellows for sale,ive been looking for yellow janssens for sometime now...if you do please send me an email [email protected] thankx


----------



## gslofts (May 21, 2012)

They 2 birds look like they have barkel lemon in them....ive bred 1st and 2nd now on my 3rd round...mother is a brown lace diute...and the cock is a dun ch ...the kids came out real wild looking....


----------



## gslofts (May 21, 2012)

the less yellow fuze on the lil peeps the more likely they have barkel lemon in the blood somewhere....


----------

